# Are There Still Young Hunters Other Than Us?



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Wired To Hunt said:


> So I'm a young guy and a super passionate bowhunter. I constantly hear about the declining number of young deer hunters and I obviously want to change that. I unfortunately would have to agree with most observations, as I do not have a whole lot of friends my age that like to hunt. And I hunt in Michigan, a state with more hunters than almost any other.
> 
> Are you guys seeing a lack of hunters in your age groups, or am I unique in having so few friends that are also hunters?
> 
> As an aside, I run a blog, Wired To Hunt, which is totally focused on sharing deer hunting with the next generation of hunters. Check it out, share it with your friends and get them out in the woods hunting. We've gotta keep the hunt alive!



Hey welcome to AT.......Im from Alaska in a smaller town so I really couldent say, I only know about 10 or so kids that hunt here, As the numbers have grown HERE I know its at a little bit of a downward roll right now....Great sight you have there...and nice post


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, outside of my archery club, I really only know 2-3 kids who hunt. One of which I got to start attending JOAD at the archery shop!

While I can't say about hunters, I do know that the number of archers has seen to increase. There are a ton more people at my club now than there were a year or two ago. 

I have also noticed that it seams seasonal, though. We get a ton of people from December until May, and then summer kicks in. Those who really love it stick around, those who just kind of like it drop out about then. Then Christmas rolls around again, and we get a ton of new people all over again.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I have one friend that hunts that is 16 like me. There aren't a lot of youth shooters at the 3D shoots but there are a couple and I shot with two other kids that hunt at the MA 3D championship. When I went to worlds I met four kids that hunted as well. Two from Michigan, One from Pennsylvania, and one from Virginia.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

Wired To Hunt said:


> So I'm a young guy and a super passionate bowhunter. I constantly hear about the declining number of young deer hunters and I obviously want to change that. I unfortunately would have to agree with most observations, as I do not have a whole lot of friends my age that like to hunt. And I hunt in Michigan, a state with more hunters than almost any other.
> 
> Are you guys seeing a lack of hunters in your age groups, or am I unique in having so few friends that are also hunters?
> 
> As an aside, I run a blog, Wired To Hunt, which is totally focused on sharing deer hunting with the next generation of hunters. Check it out, share it with your friends and get them out in the woods hunting. We've gotta keep the hunt alive!


i have 4 good buddies and i who are die hard bow hunters. and iim helping 6 friends get the hunter safety license.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i know a lot that hunt, but IMO only a handful of them should be hunting. Out of the guys that i know that hunt, only a couple bowhunt. 

I think that the numbers are going down for deer hunters, but up for bird hunters


----------



## Alexb7109 (Nov 20, 2009)

pretty much me and all my friends are hunters/archers. my dad got me started and i got them started.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Personally, hunting in high school has been about as easy as trying to play football underwater. Thing is, the way society is going there's a definite push for time, especially the older you get. These days, I'm lucky if i get five minutes to myself.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I have some friends that hunt, but not many especially where I live.


----------



## deerburner (Jun 3, 2008)

yea, most of my friends hunt in one form or another, i have two that dont deer hunt but they bird hunt, and i know quite a few that gun hunt for deer. i dont think that there are alot of archery deer hunters though. and the ones that do hunt dont hunt alot, and arent what you would call die-hard hunters.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

yup

im 19 and love to hunt
my bros 15 and will be hunting this spring
his friend is 14 and hunts
his other friend hunts also
my cousin is 10 and hunts in pa
his sister is 7 and hunts in the pa mentour program
my cousin his several friends that hunt pa and his neihbors 16 annd hunts NY


there many youth hunters and younger guys still hunting like crazy.


----------



## *huntress* (Feb 6, 2010)

I am a young hunter, Im 20 and my husband is 22, we are both obsessed with hunting.. i think it is important to get younger people involved, most of our friends hunt too, but most are not as pasionate as we are.. I was introduced to the sport 3 years ago, and absolutley love it, so you never know who will take up the sport if introduced to it!


----------



## tannercollins10 (Oct 25, 2009)

alot of my friends hunt. only one of them bow hunts


----------



## BearElement5 (Oct 7, 2009)

I only have two friends who bow hunt but maybe 4-5 that gun hunt - South carolina


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

There are not many kids in my school who take hunting as something serious, and spend a lot of time for it. Most of my friends will go out once in a while with their Dads though, just once or twice a season.


----------



## swompthang (Jan 24, 2010)

here in WV there is a lot of young hunters everybody u ask hunts some kind of big or small game but i still think there should be more never can be to many


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

JMO, but where I come from, that's not such a bad thing. The way most of the kids I know are, if they had a gun or a bow or even a rock in their hands, I'd run for the hills. Sorry, but most of the kids I know aren't ethical, they aren't safe, and they shouldn't be allowed. Blame it on the parents if you like, but either way... JMO, not mean't to put everyone in a "tizzy".


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

i'm from a small town and arkansas, and being in arkansas, there are hunters everywhere you look...in my high school pretty much everyone did...and now i'm in college majoring in fish and wildlife biology, so everyone hunts! haha

although a lot of people hunt here, i'm the only girl in my group of friends that hunts, let alone bow hunts...if i want to talk hunting, i talk it with my guy friends...i'm sort of used to it now though...i'm 19 and its been that way since before i could walk...and, choosing the career field that i have, i have to be used to it!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm Not Ted said:


> JMO, but where I come from, that's not such a bad thing. The way most of the kids I know are, if they had a gun or a bow or even a rock in their hands, I'd run for the hills. Sorry, but most of the kids I know aren't ethical, they aren't safe, and they shouldn't be allowed. Blame it on the parents if you like, but either way... JMO, not mean't to put everyone in a "tizzy".


+1:thumbs_up


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

i have a couple, actually 2 friends that bowhunt and no other friends my age that i know hunt, it's hard to find young bowhunters, even hunters my age down here in florida but i know of a few people that i have met before that hunt and some that bowhunt. i think you don't see as many because some kids think "why bother when i can sit my lazy but on my couch and shoot a deer on a video game" or they think it's "lame" but in reality i truly think they're just too lazy to do a little work and I LOVE IT, i can't sit down and do nothing or something like that, i have to be moving around or be sitting in a treestand if i'm sitting down and doing nothing. i think it's just the lost of interest and that some parents aren't taking their kids hunting thinking it might mess them up or something.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I think hunting falling out of favor isn't entirely a bad thing. I mean, just look at what the media does to it- and no, I don't mean PETA. I mean "hunting shows." You have Mr. 300 lb hunter sitting in a treestand while some deer with a rack bigger than anything you or your most distant relatives would ever see walks by and BLAMO. Anyother trophy for him to blather on about how special it is. 

Now clearly, very few people acutally hunt like that but personally the fewer of those jerks in the woods the better. And as Ignition Kid said people are lazy these days. If someone isn't willing to work for a hunt then they SHOULDN'T be hunting. Maybe after a time only the dedicated will be left and hunters might get a good image once more. 

And maybe wild boar will become a game bird


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

kegan said:


> I think hunting falling out of favor isn't entirely a bad thing. I mean, just look at what the media does to it- and no, I don't mean PETA. I mean "hunting shows." You have Mr. 300 lb hunter sitting in a treestand while some deer with a rack bigger than anything you or your most distant relatives would ever see walks by and BLAMO. Anyother trophy for him to blather on about how special it is.
> 
> Now clearly, very few people acutally hunt like that but personally the fewer of those jerks in the woods the better. And as Ignition Kid said people are lazy these days. If someone isn't willing to work for a hunt then they SHOULDN'T be hunting. Maybe after a time only the dedicated will be left and hunters might get a good image once more.
> 
> And maybe wild boar will become a game bird


Hit the nail on the head. My dad and I will walk all over the place looking for deer, and we're happy with a spike. Then you watch some guy or girl that doesn't know anything about hunting other than what sponsors they have, and sometimes, even a 5 year old that can't even hold his gun, go out and shoot the biggest deer you've ever seen in your life! It's crazy. Most of my friends that actually hunt are kinda like that. If they saw our yard full of spike and 2 point heads, they'd laugh in my face.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

kegan said:


> And maybe wild boar will become a game bird


It isn't?


----------



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

I have a few classmates that hunt.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i have no friends that hunt that are my age. i dont see many bow hunters my age at all not even at 3d shoots!!!!


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

yeah but most of them arent a third as serious as we are. they either are some unethical gun hunters sons or just shoot junk equipment to where they cant get nothing done with.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hoyt_man said:


> yeah but most of them arent a third as serious as we are. they either are some unethical gun hunters sons or just shoot junk equipment to where they cant get nothing done with.


You know, my first reaction was "that can't be true!" but then I thought about it... 

Yeah, that's pretty darn close.


----------



## SimanFF/EMT (Jun 1, 2007)

Alot of the local kids around here hunt. Most are pretty sloppy with terrible TV ethics though.


----------



## ACE13 (Oct 10, 2009)

Around here just about everyone hunts.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

ive got a couple friends that bowhunt hard and another that wants to but doesent have the patience
i dont know many more young hunters besides my friends at school (and you guys)


----------



## heiple (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm a 12 year old girl and nobody in my entire school (I think) bow hunts, besides me. And were in/ or around Kearney NE.Probably not even half of our school hunts or shoots at all.Our school only has about maybe 250 kids, I guess tho.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> There are not many kids in my school who take hunting as something serious, and spend a lot of time for it. Most of my friends will go out once in a while with their Dads though, just once or twice a season.


Same with me, I know a couple that some what hunt, but they dont know much.


----------

